# Any Youngsters on here need a rangefinder?



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a camo Nikon 440 sitting on my desk that I will never use again. The thing only works out to 40 yards for some odd reason. (I sent it to Nikon and they told me that there was nothing they could do) Sometimes it works past 40, but it's only consistent from 40 and in. I figure that there are quite a few youngsters on here that don't shoot past 40 yards anyways. Which is a good habit to get in to if you want to be a better hunter.

So if you are a KID that's just starting off and you truely can't afford a rangefinder, you are eligible. What you need to do is have one of your parents or guardian PM the moderator *IGluIt4U*. They must include your name and your parents info (ie. name and address) *The decision as to who gets the rangefinder is dependent on your ability to guess my favorite number (It's between 0-100) The closest one after this weekend gets the rangefinder.* Please don't participate unless you are truely in need!

Well. Good luck and hopefully I can help someone out.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok guys... and gals... :lol: Here is a great opportunity... 

This fine archer is willing to donate some gear to you, which is great. Wish I'd have had one when I was younger ... :tongue: :lol:

Because of laws in regards to internet, minors, and divulging of information, we have to coordinate this through a parent or legal guardian on the winner's behalf. So, I will be the liason in that regard, to keep things on the up and up. The winner will need to have a parent/guardian contact me and I will arrange the shipping, etc, from there.

Thanks to Slim for offering this rangefinder. I just got one, and I love it... So, pick a number and post it up here.. we'll let it up for a few days to give all a chance to participate.

Hope we can do more of this, as it's a great thing to keep interest up in here, and for our up and coming archers to benefit, where they cannot in other areas here. :thumb:


Sticky...


----------



## Kal (Mar 25, 2007)

Slim. You are the Man!!
Nice Job and I hope a very deserving youngster gets the range finder.
I wish there was a lot more people like you. 

I now will go dig in my scrap box to see if there is anything I could get rid of to maybe help a young one out also. Thanks for getting me thinking.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

What the heck. I'm a jobless kid who doesn't have a twenty in his pocket....my number is 7.

Gotta agree with Kal though. Slim you ARE the man...:thumb: :nod: Thanks for the chance.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im a youngster i think its great your doing this i love having a range inder when i am hutning so i am happy for whoever gets this 
I AM NOT ENTERING JUSST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I WAS JUST POSTING


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for helpin out youngsters slim!!!! My brother got me a Bushnell Sport 450 ( I think) last Christmas.. It's some awesome gadget!!! Good luck to all and thanks again slim!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i would really like this. i am new in hunting with a bow and havent got my range guessing down yet. Dad lost job and i dont make much money doing yards and all. ( there has been a big big drowt here in North Carolina). My guess is 20. THANK YOU SO MUCH. TOBY


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i would really like this. i am new in hunting with a bow and havent got my range guessing down yet. Dad lost job and i dont make much money doing yards and all. ( there has been a big big drowt here in North Carolina). My guess is 20. THANK YOU SO MUCH. TOBY


Make sure you ask your parents to Private Message sticky....


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Make sure you ask your parents to Private Message sticky....


asked mom! do we need to pm before or after?


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i could really use the range finder because i havnt got my distances down yet and i am really bad at remembering them.


----------



## Bowhunter215 (May 2, 2006)

Well, my dad told me he is going to use his again this year so I guess I need my own.... 

I am going to Guess


69


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

*48*

I sure could use a range finder I'm 16 if that still qualifies am new to bow hunting this will be my first year. hunted the past two years with rifle. don't know why but 48 just popped into my head


*
48
*


----------



## Luis T (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not a youngster but it is my first year bowhuntng and I am swamped with college loan payments i could really use a rangefinder. I would say give it to a kid first but if I am eligible I would guess 20. (That's my favorite number)


Luis T


----------



## SHOOTHOYT11 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm 15 and would love one. i have actually been looking to purchase on for 3D's but i wont shoot past 50 for them so this would be PERFECT! 
My lucky guess is: 86

Thanks for the chance,
David


----------



## hoyt1991 (Feb 20, 2007)

*27*

i am 15 years old and i dont really want to spend all the money for a 
rangefinder yet
my guess on that number is 27
thanks


----------



## bows__rock (Aug 21, 2007)

*44*

i am 14 years old and i still have to go to school
so right now i am not making much money at all
i would really appreciate that range finder 
a couple of days ago i shot at a doe and missed because i think that i misjudged the distance
thanks for the great offer 
my guess is 44


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

my guess is 53, just got into archery back in may


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep them coming... You guys have until sunday at 5pm.

I would prefer that anyone attempting to guess be 16 or less. I am sorry if that excludes you or I didn't say that before. I say this because when I was 16 I was working during the summer to have money for hunting and my other hobbies. It would have been hard for me to accept something that could go to a young kid in need when I was able bodied. Plus, I am only 22 now. So I am really trying to help out a kid, not a peer. I hope I don't sound mean. :embara:


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

slim9300 said:


> Keep them coming... You guys have until sunday at 5pm.
> 
> I would prefer that anyone attempting to guess be 16 or less. I am sorry if that excludes you or I didn't say that before. *I say this because when I was 16 I was working during the summer to have money for hunting and my other hobbies.* It would have been hard for me to accept something that could go to a young kid in need when I was able bodied. Plus, I am only 22 now. So I am really trying to help out a kid, not a peer. I hope I don't sound mean. :embara:




Tell me about it i had to work all summer and that bought a treestand some clothes and new arrows


----------



## Bowhunter215 (May 2, 2006)

My Appology, I did not mention my age in my last post... I am 14 Btw, I turn 15 in February.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm 16 and would love to have a rangefinder... 45 yds is the farthest i will shoot and a rangerfinder that works for up to 40 would be great!

My guess is 71.... thats my football number and its pretty lucky for me... (hopefully its your lucky number too! :tongue


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

pm sent....guess is "13". Thank you sir for this chance, 11 year old son of airforcevet, first time out this coming saturday.


----------



## 1-bad-bowtech (Mar 25, 2006)

I am posting for my son. He is 11 and this will be his first year hunting with archery equipment. He could really use this rangefinder. His guess is 57!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

armyboy said:


> asked mom! do we need to pm before or after?


Only the winner will need to have a parent involved, so that we can get your shipping information, etc.... So, hang on til the end of the contest, we'll see who the lucky one is, and then I'll send you a pm asking for contact info for a parent or guardian. 

Good luck all... I'm off to go hunting..  :bolt:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Only the winner will need to have a parent involved, so that we can get your shipping information, etc.... So, hang on til the end of the contest, we'll see who the lucky one is, and then I'll send you a pm asking for contact info for a parent or guardian.
> 
> Good luck all... I'm off to go hunting..  :bolt:


Go get em Sticky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*88*

I'm posting for my brother-in-law. He is 10. He keeps showing me hunting articles and bringing home wildlife books from school so he can try and learn everything he needs to know to be successfull in his hunting. He loves this great American Tradition. His guess is 88. Thanks for this great opportunity.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i would really like this. i am new in hunting with a bow and havent got my range guessing down yet. Dad lost job and i dont make much money doing yards and all. ( there has been a big big drowt here in North Carolina). My guess is 20. THANK YOU SO MUCH. TOBY


O i am 13 thank you much


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Great opportunity for a young archer. Thanks for passing on usable gear to interested young people.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

My 10 year old guessed 87.
My 7 year old says 42 in the number.


----------



## Gettn II (Mar 10, 2005)

I am nine my guess is 93
Thank You !


Let my nine year old type the message ... 
Parental Permission already obtained ... 
Thanks for giving these kids a chance. 
GettnII


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok all, got a few pm's today while I was out chasin whitetails.. 

The following have entered as well. A couple have posted here on the thread, a few have not, so I'll post those that didn't note it here on the thread. If I duplicate a post you made, I apologize.. :embara: :wink:

A few entries I have names for, but not 'handles', so I'll use their first name only to differentiate... 

MSBoy - 93
MXKDFreestyle13 - 47
Bronson - 7
Jonah - 39
MuzzyMarksman - 93


Man.. the threes and nines sure are popular... :wink:

Good luck to all, and keep the entries comin.... :thumb:


----------



## beararcher (Dec 19, 2006)

my son's guess is # 2


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

33 is it isnt it?:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Got another pm from a Dad, his member name is jonescort, and his son's pick is 36.

:thumb:


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Got another pm from a Dad, his member name is jonescort, and his son's pick is 36.
> 
> :thumb:


what if someone guesses the same number . will it be first to have guessed number.... 

did you get a PM from my dad and me. Dallas as we guessed in thread earlier.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

AirForceVet said:


> what if someone guesses the same number . will it be first to have guessed number....
> 
> did you get a PM from my dad and me. Dallas as we guessed in thread earlier.


Yes, I did, and I'm not sure yet how we'll handle more than one guessing the correct number... let's see if we get to that bridge... :wink: I kept all the pm's that I've received, if it comes to that..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok all, still waiting for Slim to return.. we'll announce the winner as soon as we have it figured out... :wink:

Please bear with us.. :archer:


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry I got home so late guys. I had a hockey game which I was running late for this afternoon. 

So I didn't even realize it at the time but my favorite number may have been a bad choice for the deciding factor. But you can't change the rules half way through the game (write that down for future reference. lol). Three of you guessed the number and it was 93! 

Since 2 guesses of 93 came in via pm to the moderator and one right before the moderators post, there is no real way of knowing which one came first. Plus, I never said any one number couldn't be guessed by different people. So I am going to have a "sudden death playoff" for Gettn II, MSBoy, and MuzzyMarksman who all picked 93. I think that's the only fair way. *So the last task for the three of you is to pick one number between 1 and 10. You cannot choose the same number of the person that posts before you. I have already randomly generated the number and as soon as I get all three of your guesses I will let you know who won. *

Sorry this got so complicated, but I am sure it will be worth it for the winner. To the rest of you that participated I wish you luck in your future endeavors. I am sure you all will grow up to be fine archers.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

*thank you*

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

muzzyguy16 said:


> thanks for the opportunity


You're welcome.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, to be fair, we'd ask that the three members, or their parent, post their choice on this thread so all can see the choices. If any pm me, I'll post them here as soon as possible after receiving the pm.

I'll send a note to each so they are aware of the continuation... :thumb:

Good luck all... :tea:


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks, and god bless .


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh well, I didn't win(  ), but this is getting good....:nod:


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*Our number is 7*



slim9300 said:


> Sorry I got home so late guys. I had a hockey game which I was running late for this afternoon.
> 
> So I didn't even realize it at the time but my favorite number may have been a bad choice for the deciding factor. But you can't change the rules half way through the game (write that down for future reference. lol). Three of you guessed the number and it was 93!
> 
> ...



Ok, we're going for lucky number 7 for our tie breaker guess. Thanks!


----------



## Gettn II (Mar 10, 2005)

Ha ... this is hilarious! My boy won't get a thing out of school today! 

His guess is 9 ... 

Thanks again!


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*Good Luck*



Gettn II said:


> Ha ... this is hilarious! My boy won't get a thing out of school today!
> 
> His guess is 9 ...
> 
> Thanks again!



He might get a rangefinder....I figure never let school get in the way of a kid's education. LOL Good luck.....


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

whose gonna get it


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

ohiohikerguy said:


> Ok, we're going for lucky number 7 for our tie breaker guess. Thanks!


Which one of the three members involved in the tie breaker are you posting for?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Gettn II said:


> Ha ... this is hilarious! My boy won't get a thing out of school today!
> 
> His guess is 9 ...
> 
> Thanks again!





ohiohikerguy said:


> Ok, we're going for lucky number 7 for our tie breaker guess. Thanks!





MuzzyMarksman said:


> whose gonna get it


Ok, update on where we are... :lol:

I think I know... but.. as I see it, we had three finalists. It is a bit confusing because some are posting here as well as their parent, and some are not.. so... I figure it like this..


MuzzyMarksman is the son of OhioHG, they are choosinng 7

GettnII is acting on behalf of his son, and has chosen 9

I am awaiting a response or post from MSBoy, who is the third, and I pm'd him as well as his Dad this morning.


So, we're kind of on hold until we hear from them.. at that point a winner will be chosen and announced. 

Sorry that it's takin so long, but.. hey... that makes it more interesting, right? :chortle: :wink: To the parents, hopefully we'll have your children's attention back on school tomorrow... well, except for perhaps the winner... :mg: :lol: :wink:

I'll be here tonite, so I'll keep an ear to the track...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

slim9300 said:


> Which one of the three members involved in the tie breaker are you posting for?


See my post... :wink:


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*This Mod's Got it!*

Yep, the Moderator has this all straight. We'll just keep hitting the refresh button until we see a winner. :tongue:

LOL

Another big thanks to Slim9300...a great example of generosity, no matter who wins. :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ohiohikerguy said:


> Yep, the Moderator has this all straight. We'll just keep hitting the refresh button until we see a winner. :tongue:
> 
> LOL
> 
> Another big thanks to Slim9300...a great example of generosity, no matter who wins. :darkbeer:


Please.. call me Sticky.. everyone does... :wink: 

Yes, I appreciate Slim's generosity here and hopefully, we can do more of this in the future. We want to make this a forum where youths feel comfortable and have a bit of fun. This is a great way to get them some stuff when they are ineligible to participate in some of the other classifieds and giveaways, due to regulations. We have to abide by the laws, but, done properly, we can allow the youths to benefit from our members generosities.. :thumb:


Hang in there guys.. we're gettin close... I hope... :wink:


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to bed for the evening. Hopefully we will have a post from MSboy sometime tomorrow. I may not be back on here until tomorrow evening, so Sticky also knows what number I picked. So he can let you all know who the winner is too. That way you wont have to wait for me. Good luck.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

slim9300 said:


> I'm going to bed for the evening. Hopefully we will have a post from MSboy sometime tomorrow. I may not be back on here until tomorrow evening, so Sticky also knows what number I picked. So he can let you all know who the winner is too. That way you wont have to wait for me. Good luck.


Still haven't heard from our third finalist... we'll give them til this evening, then we'll make a decision as to how to proceed, if we have not received a reply.. isn't fair to keep you all hangin.. :wink: :tea:


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*Maybe they are hunting*

If their weather's cooler than it is here in Ohio, hopefully the 3rd family is out hunting! :wink: Better than being stuck in an office on this computer.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Where are you MSboy? You are holding up the show. jk.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ohiohikerguy said:


> If their weather's cooler than it is here in Ohio, hopefully the 3rd family is out hunting! :wink: Better than being stuck in an office on this computer.


I have to agree there... :lol: It's been hotter than Hades here, but the cool is supposed to reach us beginning tomorrow, from the current daytime highs of low 90's.. 

Ok, we can wait a bit longer, I'm a patient man... or, we can find another option, such as picking a number for them, which can be done by a computer randomly.

What do you think? :noidea:


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, we can wait a bit longer, I'm a patient man... or, we can find another option, such as picking a number for them, which can be done by a computer randomly.

What do you think? :noidea:[/QUOTE]


We'll leave it to Stickey and Slim to decide next steps. Either option is ok with us (OhioHikerGuy and MuzzyMarksman). Slim may wish he had put this rangefinder up on eBay or here on AT, as long as it's taking to dispose of it.


----------



## superman (Sep 2, 2007)

his guess is 6 
sorry for the wait i was huntin


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

superman said:


> his guess is 6
> sorry for the wait i was huntin


Well, I hope you have some good hunting!! :thumb:

Ok folks.. we now have all the entries... I will wait for Slim to come in and make the announcement. We've generated a random list of numbers, by computer, and will cross reference the list with the choices.. first match, wins..  :thumb:

We ask the winner to contact me by pm and we'll get the details worked out for sending the rangefinder. Some of you already have given me the info, if so, we'll go from there.

Thanks again to all that participated, and especially to the generous donation from Slim9300. Without that, this would not have been possible.. :hail:

Hope that we can do more of this in the future. It has been fun, and a pleasure to get the youths involved in this type of giveaway. :tea:

Sticky...


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

And the Winner is.....

















































































Gettn II's son!

9 was the randomly selected number so send your info to the moderator and I will get the rangefinder out to you asap. Good luck and I am sure you will enjoy it. :thumbs_up

Thank you all for participating. I wish I had 20 rangefinders to donate to all of you and maybe I will be able to do that someday. But for now, I just have to keep working harder and do my best to be successful. I would suggest that you all do the same, that way, one day you will have the opportunity to help others in need. Take care and remember you are the future ambassadors of our way of life, so continue to represent us well!


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Slim...Thanks for the gracious offer. Even though we didn't win, it was great for you to offer this gear.

And congratulations to the lucky winners! Good luck hunting to everyone!


----------



## 125P&Y (Sep 24, 2007)

I am posting for my youngest daughter who is 15. (This is a great idea) Her guess is 79. (She is also a high school varsity golfer) That is her target score for low tournament round this year.


----------



## Gettn II (Mar 10, 2005)

slim9300 said:


> And the Winner is.....
> Gettn II's son!



YEEE HAAAA ... :wink:

Already called my boy at school and told him the good news. Believe this is important enough to get him out of class ... HA!  My dad always let us skip on the first day of bow season ... so ... father like son. 

Slim and Sticky ... thanks so much for this great opportunity! I believe I have a few things laying around so that we could return the favor. I will have my son type a thank you when he gets home from school. I think I am as excited for my son as he is for himself. I feel like I did when my boys won a trout fishing contest this year for the most inches of fish ... this is just down right pretty cool. Thanks again! 

GettnII


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, at least we finally found out who won...congrats. :clap2:


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

The rangefinder was sent today. You should have it by tuesday or maybe sooner.


----------



## Gettn II (Mar 10, 2005)

Slim9300

Thank you for giving us kids a chance on wining the rangefinder I
got it today. Keep hunting guys!
Thank you!
A.



Slim, 
Thanks again for this great opportunity. I apologize for the delay in having my son type the thank you. He is very excited about the RF. This was just great! 
GettnII


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Gettn II said:


> Slim9300
> 
> Thank you for giving us kids a chance on wining the rangefinder I
> got it today. Keep hunting guys!
> ...


:thumbs_up Your Welcome.


----------

